# Orderd New 28 Rsds Today!



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

28 RSDS is on "in-bound" list and is due in a week or so. Fully loaded and we can't wait. Pulling with a new F150 SCrew 4x4.

See you all on the road!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Deeta to the Outback family
And congrats on ordering the 28RSDS

Don action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Deeta said:


> 28 RSDS is on "in-bound" list and is due in a week or so. Fully loaded and we can't wait. Pulling with a new F150 SCrew 4x4.
> 
> See you all on the road!
> [snapback]69723[/snapback]​


Hey, same setup as me - except my SC is an '01. Welcome to Outbackers. I know from first-hand experience that you will LOVE the 28 RSDS. Try to get some sleep between now and when it comes in.









Scott


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Deeta,

Where's the shake down cruise going to be at?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Deeta and congrads on the new Outback!!!!

Gary


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition. I hope the weather is good when it comes in so you can use it right away.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and congrads on your new Outback.







I know you will have many enjoyable trips with it.









"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback and welcome to Outbackers.com I'm sure you will enjoy both . Happy camping sunny

Dallas


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

SALUTE!!







Congratulations on the new Outback!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Welcome. Wish you many enjoyable trips in the Outback over many years.

Bill & Jan


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

deeta

welcome aboard action & congrats on the new 28rsds









darrel


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll drink to that!!!!!
























Steve


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Deeta,

Welcome to our site and Congratulations on your new Outback. sunny I know you can hardly wait for it to arrive.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats!


----------



## Gcat (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new trailer.

Gcat


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I did a double take when I read you were pulling with a Super Crew and you had no space between the S and the C!!!!









Welcome, Happy camping and Post often!


----------



## klomperklaus (Dec 28, 2005)

Deeta said:


> 28 RSDS is on "in-bound" list and is due in a week or so. Fully loaded and we can't wait. Pulling with a new F150 SCrew 4x4.
> 
> See you all on the road!
> [snapback]69723[/snapback]​


Congrats!! Another newbie here with the same trailer on the way. So exciting...







We're in So Cal too! Maybe we'll see you around. action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the group. You're going to love that Outback! Our kids have the best time with "their room" in our 28RSS.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ah, another new Outbacker! Congrats and enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS, DEETA!* action

I'm sure you will love your new 28!
And this forum isn't a bad little place either!








Welcome aboard, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Why would anyone want a trailer that big







?

Welcome and Good Luck with it









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT









I know you are going to enjoy Outbacking as much as you will enjoy Outbackers.com

Thor


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks all. We CAN hardly wait. We are planning a shakedown the first night in our sideyard RV space "just in case". Then we plan on taking it on a local ski trip (possibly Hallowell's in Big Bear or Mammoth Mountain!) for more adventure.

As far as the size - we have 3 kids so the bunk room is for my wife and I!









The "SCrew" comes from F150online.com.

Of course we have kept looking since the unit is not in - just to be sure. Kinda like the Rockwood 8317ss but were worried about the 3' extra length and 500 lbs or so. We kept coming back to the Outback and LOVE this site so it'll be the OB!

See you on the road! (Soon).


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just try to get some sleep between now and then so you're safe on that shakedown in the side yard. We did the same thing (in fact - that's the ONLY place we've been able to use it!







).

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's the best place to do a shake down
That way if something not right you're at home and not in no where land.

Don


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We love ours and know you will too. Hope you can pack it up and hit a campground soon!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats and WELCOME

Jim


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Purchase update!

Dealership in So CA had scratched the floor of the unit we were getting and told us the replacement would be in this week. We decided to wait rather than have them fix it. As of yesterday, no unit, no calls, no reply from salesman.









So, during the wait, I saw on Outbackers that many had bought from Lakeshore RV and one mentioned Funtime RV in Cleburne TX. I called both but Lakeshore did not respond to my email or phone message. Funtime RV not only answered right away but David Kidd, their sales rep gave me a terriffic price! They saved me a lot of money even after I arranged shipping (Uship.com).

David was friendly, knowledgeable and patient. Buying over the net can cause a bit of anxeity but David put me at ease even sending me photos of the unit.

My driver picks up the unit next week so the family is very excited!









I highly recommend Funtime and David, they are worth the trip if you have to travel.

I'll update on the delivery process when it arrives.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Deeta,

Congratulations on your deal. sunny Glad to hear you saved some $$$ and are satsified with your dealer/salesperson. Good luck and let you know when it comes in.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Hope you enjoy yours (and this site) as much as we are!

Happy Camping


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that you got a good deal









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It sounds like you got yourself a good deal!!!

Congrats!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes bad luck turns into Good.

Enjoy the new trailer and if you need help with ideas for mods see my gallery









John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Deeta said:


> Purchase update!
> 
> Dealership in So CA had scratched the floor of the unit we were getting and told us the replacement would be in this week. We decided to wait rather than have them fix it. As of yesterday, no unit, no calls, no reply from salesman.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great deal. Only issue I would have is what if something is wrong with the unit that is shipped? Who do you go to for repair? Your local guy isn't going to be too helpful knowing you left him high and dry.


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes, I've thought a lot about the repair issue but have come to the conclusion that any minor issues (stuck drawer, loose screws etc.) I always do myself anyway and probably do better job. The closest OB dealers are 1-2 hours away anyway. Appliances are warranted by the appliance mfg (like tires are) so my local Campingworld or other dealer can warranty those. Keystone only repairs, if any would then have to go to a dealer but my line would probably be "Hi, we just moved here..."









Besides I saved enough to put up with any hassles and I'm VERY tenacious if Keystone gave me any flak!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats! Tenacity certainly does pay off. One would think that those guys who say they're in business to sell - but don't return calls, etc. - would, someday, learn just a little something about Customer Service. It ain't over 'till that lady sings.. GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Got it delivered last Saturday! It is beautiful and so far only a small scratch that is hardly noticable on one of the bunks. The family and I love this thing and can't wait to use it.

I have some mods that I want to do such as dual 6 volt batteries, bike rack and others I have seen here. What a great site this is!

See you on the road!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great now you'll have to take some pics and show us.

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Deeta said:


> Got it delivered last Saturday! It is beautiful and so far only a small scratch that is hardly noticable on one of the bunks. The family and I love this thing and can't wait to use it.
> 
> I have some mods that I want to do such as dual 6 volt batteries, bike rack and others I have seen here. What a great site this is!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!









Aint it great? It's nice to have it in finally. We absolutely love ours and the bunkroom is great for the kids. I just bought a 15" LCD TV for the "living room"







so I can put the old 13" VCR combo in the "kids room" for them to play X-Box while DW and I watch a movie - usually a "chick flick" because the boys and I watch those rough and tumble movies (said in my deepest harumph voice







).

All the best Deeta. You're gonna love it.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good things come to those that wait!!!

You are sooooo going to love that trailer!


----------

